# Dish 921 OS Questions



## mignognarl (Sep 23, 2004)

I have some of questions in regards to the Dish 921 when powered off.

1, When you power off the unit via the remote control. Is the OS still running on the box? If so, how long should you wait before you actually remove power from the unit? The reason I ask this is because shouldn’t the boxes give you an option to shutdown the OS before powering the unit off. 

2, If the unit is power off via the remote control. Will the receiver wake up when a schedule recording is schedule?

3, At some point in the future, shouldn’t the hard disk get defragmented? 

4, Last question, any know hack to login to the box like a Tivo box?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

1. When you power off, all you're doing is putting the 921 into a standby mode. Everything is still running, you just don't see any video or audio output. That said, just pull the plug. You can wait forever, and it won't ever completely shut down.

2. Yup.

3. Do linux drives need to be defragmented as often as windows drives? Regardless, from what I've been told, the 921 keeps track of fragmentation, and deals with it on its own.

4. No idea...


----------



## Aaron (May 19, 2004)

mignognarl said:


> I have some of questions in regards to the Dish 921 when powered off.
> 
> 1, When you power off the unit via the remote control. Is the OS still running on the box? If so, how long should you wait before you actually remove power from the unit? The reason I ask this is because shouldn't the boxes give you an option to shutdown the OS before powering the unit off.


Yes. There is no way to shut down the OS.



mignognarl said:


> 2, If the unit is power off via the remote control. Will the receiver wake up when a schedule recording is schedule?


Yes.



mignognarl said:


> 3, At some point in the future, shouldn't the hard disk get defragmented?


The video partition will experience some fragmentation.



mignognarl said:


> 4, Last question, any know hack to login to the box like a Tivo box?


None have been made public.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

If I recall, for the 721 there was a GPL release of parts of the source code. It wasn't enough to do a compile and build of the 721 software, but it might be enough to learn something about it. 

It has been said tha the 921 uses the same OS as 721, dishLinux.


----------



## Aaron (May 19, 2004)

jsanders said:


> If I recall, for the 721 there was a GPL release of parts of the source code. It wasn't enough to do a compile and build of the 721 software, but it might be enough to learn something about it.
> 
> It has been said tha the 921 uses the same OS as 721, dishLinux.


I'd like to find a copy of the code Eldon released, if anyone saved it.

Yes, it's Linux.


----------



## bytre (Sep 10, 2003)

The 921 is DishLinux. Don't ask why I know.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

If you write Dish Network and ask them for the GPL code they should provide it to you.

It was interesting code to look through.


----------

